# Estação meteorológica do Barreiro



## Nonnu (8 Jan 2014 às 16:49)

Olá a todos..

Parece que ao fim de uns anos de paixão, a minha estação meteorológica vai ser uma realidade a partir (mais ou menos) do meio do mês de Fevereiro.

Irá ficar montada no topo do telhado

A 53 metros de altura (nível do mar)
A 12 metros de altura (nível do solo)
A 1,60 metros (do nível do terraço do edifício)

https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/110105490940056336605/photo/YSqA4JJ0Q4kAAAAGOt8BcQ

A estação será uma Davis Vantage VUE


----------



## Nonnu (20 Fev 2014 às 13:58)

Acabei de a encomendar
Holanda...
Deve chegar la para 5f ou 6f da semana que vem
Final do mes ja esta montada
Ufffaaaaaaaaa....

Proximo projecto... data logger com raspberry pi
Mas isso ainda sem data prevista pois sao mais 210€ de investimento


----------



## Nonnu (22 Fev 2014 às 16:09)

Já não falta tudo..
Lá para 4 feira já a devo receber
Entretanto já montei o suporte...


----------



## Nonnu (27 Fev 2014 às 20:38)

Ja chegou...
Amanha ja fica montada.


----------



## Nonnu (28 Fev 2014 às 15:41)

Ora finalmente ca esta...!!


----------



## Thomar (28 Fev 2014 às 19:32)

Nonnu disse:


> Ora finalmente ca esta...!!
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Espectáculo!!! 
Excelente instalação!!! 
Só falta a partilha de dados no wunderground e/ou meteoclimatic!


----------



## Nonnu (28 Fev 2014 às 19:51)

para isso é preciso o datalogger que são 150€
vai ter de ficar para mais tarde


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2014 às 10:57)

Parabéns pela exposição da instalação 

Esperamos os dados online.


----------

